# Opinions On Pm-932m???



## Sean OHare (Mar 16, 2015)

I am looking at buying a new milling machine.  Currently I have a Taig mini mill which is an excellent little mill but I have long outgrown it.  Am wondering if anyone that has a PM-932M can comment on the accuracy of the z-axis DRO that comes standard?   Although I would like a DRO I don't think I can afford it right away, the main axis that I really need a readout on is the z-axis so if it is accurate I can live with it the way it is until I can afford the multi-axis DRO.

Also what are people's thoughts on not getting the power down feed?   I would definitely be using this in a drilling capacity counterboring titanium mostly but would prefer to do it as I do now, manually.  Some people mention that some of the overseas mills don't drill well manually.  Any thoughts?

From what I see this mill looks like the best of the overseas milling machines.  The next big question will be costs associated with shipping to Canada.  Anyone have experience with shipping this mill to Canada?  Ball park costs???

Thanks very much for your help.

Sean


----------



## compsurge (Mar 16, 2015)

This style DRO is not the best, but the implementation on the PM-932/940 is better than the G0704/PM-25 since it mounts directly to a rigidly mounted piece of the quill. I can't comment on the DRO use on the PM-932 as I have only helped clean and set one up in my friend's shop. What tolerances do you need to hold?

If you are looking at the PM-932, also consider spending extra on the PM-940. If you talk to Matt, you may also be able to upgrade to a VFD for variable speed on either models.

For shipping costs (and import tax?) to Canada, it would be best to call them.

Power downfeed is nice to have. You don't have to engage it to drill a hole.


----------



## Sean OHare (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. 

I make custom knives, the most critical task I do where I need a z-axis readout is when counterboring a pocket in some of my folders to accept a thrust bearing.  This task has to be done to within at least a thousandths of an inch, preferably a half thousandths.  The DRO I have now is not as accurate as I would like consequently I have to stop take the piece off the mill and check it when I know I am getting close then finish up the last few thousandths.

I guess I need a better 3-axis DRO on whatever I get.

Not sure the upgraded mill is possible, I am really stretching the finances as it is.

Sean


----------



## Plas62 (Mar 18, 2015)

I got the two axis dro on my PM932M and use the quill dro and it has been pretty accurate for my purposes. The few times when the depth has been critical I also set the quill stop up not to over shoot my mark. My hobby is also knife making and am glad I got the 2 axis DRO it helps out a lot and the PM932 has been plenty big for knife making and fixture making.


----------



## Sean OHare (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks very much for the info.   If I can avoid the purchase right now I would prefer to not have to buy a DRO.   The hand cranks must have measurement indicators right?  Measured in thoursandths of an inch?

Sean


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Mar 19, 2015)

I have not run mine yet, just uncrated it.  It looks well made, and a good value for the money.  I got the PDF model because I plan on doing a lot of drilling with it. 

The hand cranks do have dials with graduations in .001".  

The cast iron base this thing comes with is really nice.  If it works as well as my PM-1236 lathe (and Im sure it will) I will be very pleased with what I paid for it.  I like dealing with Matt and Nicole, and the 3 year warranty is nice.  

If you decide to add a DRO in the future, I don't think the installation would be all that difficult if you were careful.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 19, 2015)

As said, the cranks are graduated on thousandths of an inch, no metric readings on these dials. I understand the cost of a DRO but I would seriously consider gefting one if you can. The cost & time (time is money) will be much more than if you get it preinstalled on the machine (well in most cases). It will take you at least a full day to install a DRO later (not talking about those iGaging scales). It's not hard, just time consuming.


----------



## compsurge (Mar 19, 2015)

The PM-932 requires a lot of cranking. You'll be glad it comes with power feed!

When you get it, be sure to disassemble and clean it entirely and regrease it. I would caution when lifting to actually lift the mill from the rear with an engine crane. It positions easier and will allow you to prevent too much paint chipping.


----------



## bartives (Mar 22, 2015)

I have not found a use for the power downfeed yet.  How do you use it?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 22, 2015)

I use the power down feed mainly with a boring head. But I also use it when I need to drill a lot of small-medium size holes consecutively. It has came in handy for me a lot. Some people never use it & don't care for it.

I made a quick dirty video showing the power down feed drilling. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...rilling-with-the-pm45m-pdf.21040/#post-182772


----------



## bartives (Mar 22, 2015)

darkzero, thanks for the replies,  I am trying to do some pockets and controlling the depth is a challenge.  Just have DRO on head for z axis on my PM45, will contact Matt and see if he can supply cast iron bracket for quill.  Got my mill in 2012 but deployed shortly after and did not get to us it much.  Have just retired and have machined a couple of items.  Ruined a 80% AR-15 lower when it came loose in the vice and the bit pulled it up.  Next one came out well.  Really enjoy this machining.  Thanks, again.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 22, 2015)

No problem bartives & welcome back, thank you for your service as well. If ya need any help with anything on the mill or have questions I'll do my best to help & others will too. I've done quite a few mods om my PM45, if never really ends.


----------



## Sean OHare (Mar 23, 2015)

Just watched that video suddenly I can see a use for power down feed!!! 

This is getting more expensive by the day!!!

Thanks for the help everyone.

Sean


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, it will do that...but don't worry, it will be ok.
Oh, and now its going to get more expensive..watch this..

Rotary table.

heh heh..sorry.


----------



## Sean OHare (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a rotary table for the mill I currently have, albeit a much smaller one than I would have bought if I had a larger mill. 

Sean


----------



## GarageWrench (May 18, 2015)

Does anyone know the spindle speed rpm's for the 932M? Have not seen them listed anywhere.

Buck


----------



## jbolt (May 18, 2015)

L1-90
L2-210
L3-345
H1-670
H2-1180
H3-1970


----------



## darkzero (May 18, 2015)

GarageWrench said:


> Does anyone know the spindle speed rpm's for the 932M? Have not seen them listed anywhere.
> 
> Buck



And here are my actual readings (PM45, predecessor to the PM932 & same base machine): Post #36


----------

